# conto visione



## Loredana

buongiorno! Qualcuno mi sa dire come tradurre in inglese "conto visione"?
Grazie!
Loredana


----------



## _forumuser_

Contesto perfavore...


----------



## Loredana

Il contesto è "vi inviamo l'oggetto in conto visione", nel senso di non fatturare e non far pagare


----------



## _forumuser_

Loredana said:


> Il contesto è "vi inviamo l'oggetto in conto visione", nel senso di non fatturare e non far pagare


 
Scusa ma e' un termine tecnico e non lo so. Ho visto in giro ma non ho trovato nulla di soddisfacente. Ti consiglio di porre la seguente domanda sul forum solo inglese:

What is the technical term you put in an invoice/travel documentation for merchandise that is sent to a client free of charge for testing/inspection purposes?


----------



## SweetSoulSister

Maybe "free/complimentary beta version".  "Beta" refers to a product that has just been launched.  Typically there are bugs or kinks that need to be found and resolved so the manufacturer may choose to issue the beta version at a discount (or possibly free).


----------



## _forumuser_

SweetSoulSister said:


> Maybe "free/complimentary beta version". "Beta" refers to a product that has just been launched. Typically there are bugs or kinks that need to be found and resolved so the manufacturer may choose to issue the beta version at a discount (or possibly free).


 
Thanks SSS. I may be wrong but I think "in conto visione" means that the merchandise will have to be returned after inspection, so technically it is not complimentary...I mean usage for a limited time is but the items remain property of the manufacturer. Anything else come to mind?


----------



## SweetSoulSister

I think I got it now. Yes, maybe "free trial version". You can use it for a while (to test it, see if you like it), then if you want to keep it, you must pay. Is that it?

EDIT: If the trial version is different than the regular, then you need to indicate 'trial version'. Otherwise, "trial copy" should do. "You can download a trial version (which is different from the full version) of XXX software for a trial period of 30 days."


----------



## TimLA

This is tough...even ProZ wasn't very helpful.
I've found a few:
Temporary use
Limited inspection
Test use


----------



## moniketta

Lo so che è troppo tardi ma lascio questo messaggio per ogni futuro consulto. Il termine tecnico commerciale utilizzato quando si spedisce la merce in CONTO VISIONE è EVALUATION. Spero possa servire a qualcun altro. For example "Could you send it to me for evaluation?"


----------



## TinadV

moniketta said:


> Lo so che è troppo tardi ma lascio questo messaggio per ogni futuro consulto. Il termine tecnico commerciale utilizzato quando si spedisce la merce in CONTO VISIONE è EVALUATION. Spero possa servire a qualcun altro. For example "Could you send it to me for evaluation?"


 
Yes, Moniketta, I think "free evaluation" would work nicely.


----------



## housecameron

Ciao moniketta e benvenuta 

Credo che la questione sia un po' più "tecnica".

In base alla mia esperienza, il classico "conto visione" genera un movimento di magazzino. La merce viene spedita con un documento di trasporto - normalmente un ddt - che deve riportare tale dicitura nella causale. 
Chi riceve il materiale può decidere di trattenerlo (in tal caso si verifica la cessione del bene e il fornitore procede con la fatturazione) o restituirlo, effettuando un reso da conto visione.

"Evaluation" a mio avviso è sicuramente corretto in ambito commerciale, non altrettanto in quello amministrativo.


----------



## Sailorgirl

Could "conto visione" possibly be "pro forma", in the sense that a "pro forma invoice" can be sent as a price quotation or estimate?


----------



## anat80

Dalla mia esperienza quotidiana, nel linguaggio commerciale, "conto visione" viene tradotto con "on consignment".


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

anat80 said:


> Dalla mia esperienza quotidiana, nel linguaggio commerciale, "conto visione" viene tradotto con "on consignment".


 

Anche dove lavoro io viene scritto come causale sui documenti di trasporto "customer consignment account".
Poi eventualmetne nel corpo del documento (fattura proforma, packing list o quello che è) viene eventualmente specificato (ma non sempre)  "goods sent for evaluation".


----------



## GavinW

It may be an outdated term, but I'm also familiar with "on spec". I'm sure the other terms mentioned above are viable, and current, and certainly therefore better, but this is a shorthand way of referring to the same thing.

I believe "spec" is short for something, but I don't know what (I think I've forgotten, if I ever knew. Sorry.)

HTH, for the records...

EDIT: In more modern English, this is also referred to, I believe, as "(Goods sent/received) on approval".


----------



## curiosone

I keep encountering the phrase "macchine in c/visione" and while I understand the concept (of sending a machine free of charge, so a potential client may take a look and maybe try it out, before deciding whether to buy it or not), and I'm not sure how to express the same concept without writing an entire paragraph.  Nor have I been able to find it in any my dictionaries (on-line or off).

The context in which I'm trying to insert it is:  "Le macchine in c/visione che ti chiedevo sono soprattutto per capire il vero interesse da parte del cliente finale, e credimi quando abbiamo presentato la macchina ... presso la Fiera di ... sono arrivate 47 prenotazioni"

my attempt at translation: "The free trial machines that I requested are especially to understand whether the final client is really interested.  Believe me, when we presented the machine at the ... Fair, we got 47 requests."

thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Curiosone 

I do not know wether it can work for you, but the U.S. companies I am in contact with always refer to "apparecchiature in _conto visione_" as "equipments supplied _on-loan_": does it make sense to you?


----------



## King Crimson

Here and here from Proz a couple of suggestions are given. I also went through this thread and noticed that (post #13 and 14) "on consignment" and "customer consignment account" were suggested, bit in the second link I posted similar options were dismissed on grounds of not being applicable to the context, so I guess there's no all-round translation for this term and you should pick the right one based on the context.


----------



## curiosone

Ciao Anja.Ann.  My problem with the concept of "on-loan" is that it can be confused with "comodato d'uso" whereby people get free use of the machine in return for buying the products used in the machine.  

I think of "conto visione" as "take a look and see if you like it, and if you like it, buy it."  It's kind of like car dealers letting you take a spin in an car you might like to buy.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Oh, I see, Curiosone  and thanks for the explanation, BTW! 

I've read King's and I agree with him: we'd better "adjust" the translation depending on the actual context. 

Could "The equipments that I have requested for examination purposes (free of charge), are manily ..." do?


----------



## curiosone

thanks again, Anja.Ann.  I shall thank you for offering an alternative translation by sending a small correction (once a language teacher, always a language teacher! ):  "attrezzature" should be translated as "equipment" (not "equpments") because it's one of those singular nouns with a global concept.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Thanks, Curiosone  

So sorry! You are right, of course. I am afraid I will never get to remember it!  Thank you


----------



## Dana Scully

may I join in in this a bit older discussion, this is also something I have been trying to translate for a long time, without much success.  
My main issue lies in the italian 'conto visione' being a very specific purpose of transport on transportation documents (ddt):  I send my client something in conto visione and he has (legally) one year time to decide if to keep it (I will then invoice him) or return it.  
I then know the English 'consignment stock' which is basically the same however there is a very specific contract between the parties stating what will happen to these goods and the agreed term after which goods shall have to be returned. 
Now I am not sure if saying just 'consignment'  means exactly the same as 'consignment stock'  ...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hello, Dana  

Actually a "consignment stock" is different from a "conto visione" (on-loan, for evaluation purpose, etc.). 
"Goods on consignment" are goods supplied by a seller to a reseller who pays the seller (owner) only when the goods are sold: in fact, the original seller remains the owner of the "goods" (delivered as a "consignment stock") until the reseller pay for them (i.e., until they are actually sold); if, after a certain period of time, the goods remain unsold, the seller/owner takes them back.


----------



## Dana Scully

Anja.Ann said:


> Hello, Dana
> 
> Actually a "consignment stock" is different from a "conto visione" (on-loan, for evaluation purpose, etc.).
> "Goods on consignment" are goods supplied by a seller to a reseller who pays the seller (owner) only when the goods are sold: in fact, the original seller remains the owner of the "goods" (delivered as a "consignment stock") until the reseller pay for them (i.e., until they are actually sold); if, after a certain period of time, the goods remain unsold, the seller/owner takes them back.



Thank you, Anja! 
last question (I hope): is it the same to say 'consignment' and 'consignment stock' ?


----------



## Anja.Ann

No, di nulla, Dana! 

Can you post the whole sentence? I mean, "_on _consignment" (_in_ conto deposito) could do, but I can not be sure without the whole sentence.


----------



## Dana Scully

Anja.Ann said:


> No, di nulla, Dana!
> 
> Can you post the whole sentence? I mean, "_on _consignment" (_in_ conto deposito) could do, but I can not be sure without the whole sentence.



well, the context is very short, meaning: first we need to indicate the reason of transportation ('conto visione' in Italian) on our transportation document and later, should the client decide to keep the item, we will invoice this 'conto visione' and quote this in our invoice. 
Our company is already delivering 'on consignment stock' (exactly in the way you, Anja, described), just this time we need this 'conto visione' ... 
Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

OK, Dana  
If I got it right, I think I'd say "goods supplied on loan for evaluation purpose" ... maybe too long, but hopefully clear enough


----------



## Dana Scully

Anja.Ann said:


> OK, Dana
> If I got it right, I think I'd say "goods supplied on loan for evaluation purpose" ... maybe too long, but hopefully clear enough




thank you!!!!


----------



## Anja.Ann

No, you're welcome, Dana  ... BTW, have a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao!

"_Goods on approval_" viene usato per l'italiano "conto visione". 

"_Consignment_" vorrebbe dire "consegna/lotto di merce in spedizione o ricevuto",  ma viene anche usato come abbreviazione di "_consignment sale_" (vedi alla voce "additional translations" su dizionario WR) o degli altri suoi sinonimi "(_goods) on consignment_" e "_sale on return_": tutti corrispondono all'italiano "conto vendita" (da non confondere con la "vendita"!), altrimenti detto "conto deposito".

"Consignment stock" è il lotto di merce oggetto del conto vendita/conto deposito. Se ne è parlato in questo thread.


(*Ciao, Anja!* Avevo visto i tuoi auguri di Natale in un altro thread in cui ci eravamo incontrate, ma poi sono sparita per almeno una settimana dal forum e non ti ho più ringraziato né ho ricambiato!. Colgo quindi ora l'occasione per augurarti un Buonissimo Natale!)


----------



## Dana Scully

thanks so much to Connie as well! very comprehensive!!!   and also a vv Merry Xmas to everybody!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Connie!  No worries! Thank you also for the link "goods on approval" ... very useful!


----------

